# Just finished project R34.



## sky101 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi chaps and chap'esses,
Been working hard all summer on a new look for my R34 GTR. See what you think. She's just been dyno'ed at Rising Sun performance and she reached 591 bhp. Still a bit more to do yet but let me know what you think so far.


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

looks very good


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

cracking rear clusters mate 

Lovely car BTW, any engine bay pics?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

looks amazing very good job!


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

very nice !

10 out of 10

A+

great color. what wing is that??


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

looks much better now mate :clap:


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Like that! :thumbsup: The Do-luck kit, spoiler and rims look nice on it! I like the colour too!


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Looks great mate , could you tell me what brakes you have front and back as i am looking to do an upgrade myself , pm if more appropriate as a guideline cost would be great as well !!

Thanks very much,

Sparks


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

:clap: to the car

 to the colour

:bowdown1: to the bird!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Nice color choice, I love the light blues . . ..:clap: :clap:


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

That is simply stunning. The cars nice too. :bowdown1: opcorn:


----------



## 4age (Mar 18, 2005)

Very Nice Color!

Only thing I would change ist to remove the GT-R sign at the front and paint the 
wire web black (would look much more agressive!). Else :bowdown1: Are those Alcon Brakes? More Pics please :thumbsup:


----------



## mava_rules (Feb 22, 2006)

where did you get that spioler? and what is it called/type.
thinking about fitting to my 32 gtr.

car looks awsome, very nice indeed.


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

sexual am i wrong but were you in top gear??


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Very nice:clap:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Love the colour.... Thats really quite striking


----------



## sky101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Glad you like it so far.*

To answer a few questions for you.

The brakes are by Alcon. Got them from Sumo power. Their not cheep, £1900+vat for the fronts, £1600+vat for the rears but I must say they really do work well ! !
It's a Do-luck rear spoiler, again from Sumo power. It's the same one as they have on their pink 350Z drift car. Costs about £1000.

And as requested, a few more pics.


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

cant quite get all the picture in my 80 inch screen:chairshot


----------



## Rudolf (Oct 6, 2005)

The gap between the hood and the front didn't look good, And the hood itself wasen't my cup o tea. I would rather had done a TS or Nismo.

Cheers
Dennis


----------



## Chou (Apr 18, 2005)

awesome car mate! Just needs a bonnet lip in my humble opinion. Fantastic motor tho :thumbsup:


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Very nice paint job but is there something missing at the front grill?

Sorry I'm not a fan of that rear wing but overall very nice R34


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

sky101 said:


>


 . .looks like the GTR is going to eat them all . . . bon appetit!


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Stunning looking car :smokin: 

I guess it is just missing the bonnet lip??


----------



## sky 1t (Nov 5, 2004)

Love the 2nd lot of pics, your talking my language now fella!:thumbsup:


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

wicked car mate, only wish I had half as much taste as you! pmsl


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Very, very nice.  

Not too keen on the spoiler, a little OTT for me, but the rest of the car is spot on :smokin:


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

I saw this at Max Power live, unfortunately is was so blocked in with crap on the stand I couldn't get any good shots of it!

Absolutely gorgeous, perfect colour, one of the nicest kits, and the power to back it all up!

I think it might be better with Ganador door mirrors though and maybe the bonnet painted body colour, other than that its spot on! :thumbsup: 

Alex B


----------



## sky101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Somethink missing from the front ?*

Your absolutly right chaps, there is somethink missing from the front. Still got part of the body kit that fits under the very front of the bonnet. Just have'nt had time to fit it yet.
As for the all the boxes around the car at Max power, your right. I was well chuffed when Kicker asked me to show the car at Max power, but the cars possition, and the boxes around it never really done the car justice.
Never mind. The girls never noticed ! !


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

Stunning , what sort of paint is it?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

jesus that girl is hot


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Nice colour.
I think the bonnet would look much better painted like the rest of the car though.
Rear spoiler looks like its "trying" as the rest of the kit, and the colour comes over so well. Rear three quarter view works looks better. But I really have trouble with GT style spoilers as when the car is static the majority of them just look wrong.
I really like the front wings .

Lot of hard work went in there and you should be commended.
Any interior and engine shots ... please


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

saw this at max power too, know the rear light are the aftermarket e bay jobs probably but i like them and are on my shoppin glist for the winter, where were they from and how much? Also your front light dont look standard?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

BTW car looks good, my favourite wheels and nice colour!


----------



## sky101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Front and rear lights.*

The rear L.E.D. lights I brought from www.essexracing.co.uk. They were an absolute bargain at £210 for the complete set. Easy to fit as well, they plug straight in to the existing light sockets.
As for the front lights, they are U.K. spec headlights. They were on the car when I brought it, because it's a U.K. car.:wavey:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

nice ride, has show AND go...rare lol.

what were all of you doing at max power live then nutters!?


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

head light are not normally chrome inside though, unless someone else knows better!


----------



## SkylineMannen (Aug 29, 2003)

Holy S**t mate 
:bowdown1: :bowdown1: How in the h**l did you get the babe there? 
Need allsow a simular for my car. :bawling: 

Really nice car loocking clean and mean at the same time. 

Regards
Klaus
Sweden


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Cracking colour, awesome bodykit, and great wheels. 

Not too keen on the rear spoiler, but the scantily clad ladies:bowdown1: more than make up for it, IMO! lol  :clap:


----------



## HkTypeR (Sep 12, 2004)

seen you around southampton a couple of times, very nice, do you also own the Golf GTi?


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Very Very nice, Car aint bad either lol


----------



## sky101 (Apr 21, 2004)

*Fair comment.*

Thanks for all your comments guys.
One the whole, not a bad response. Think you could be right about the rear wing, it is a bit on the large side. Good job I kept the old rear wing and the old bonnet. I'm go'na get them sprayed the same colour as the car so I can swap them over if I ever get board of the carbon look. I'll have the best of both worlds then.
Thanks again for your comments, keep em' coming. :clap: :bowdown1: :clap:


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Nice car dude, even though the front bumper doesn't appeal to me. I would rather have a Nismo item. But each to their own i suppose. 

Just out of curiosity; who done your interior? And any further pics...


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

Chris

Really nice car! :clap: 

Nik


----------



## vice5500 (Sep 17, 2008)

can someone tell me what type of bodykit this is and where can i get and the front quarter panel as well


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

do luck try sumo power


----------



## midship (Feb 7, 2006)

phwoar! What a rear!!! What car are we looking at by the way?


----------



## vice5500 (Sep 17, 2008)

*bodykit*

the custom blue gtr of "SKY101"


----------



## musa6788 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hello Mate....saw your Skyline last night at White Lion in Dunstable, me and my mate were admiring your car and you popped the bonnet....and i must say it looks absolutely amazing inside and out 
Dont listen to what people say about the spolier...it completely suits your Skyline....and as for the 605bhp....phwoarrr you'll need it to stop the car taking off lol!!! My mates Evo 4 has 300/310(yet to be dyno'd)....and i thought that was f***in fast...i just cant imagine going twice as fast!

Hopefully one day i'll have one of my own... 

Was nice meeting ya mate..and a pleasure to see your car..


----------

